# Usar Visual Basic 6.



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Hola:

Me llega desde hace tiempo por e-mail en plan bestia que haga un  programa sobre el control del puerto paralelo y puerto serie sobre el  viejo Visual Basic 6. Al final hice uno del puerto serie con Visual  Basic .NET ya que es el más moderno y el VB6 es bastante obsoleto a  parte de ello me daba problemas al ejecutarlo en Windows Vista, el  Windows 7 no lo he probado. Aún así hay gente que lo adora.

Este es el manual de VB .net que hice hace un tiempo sobre  puerto COM y estoy dispuesto hacer lo mismo para el puerto paralelo LPT.

Para ello necesito apoyo ya que no dispongo de mucho tiempo para todo.  Uno de los apoyo es que alguien me consiga un enlace y me lo pasan. Después les pasaré el programa acabado y me avisan  si hay problemas o hay mejoras.

¿Aún sigue dispuesto que se haga este tipo de manuales para Visual Basic  6?

Eso si, lo haré bajo el Windows XP.

Saludo.


----------

